# aion open beta nexte woche



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

der titel sagt alles,quelle gc


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. August 2009)

Bevor auf der offiziellen Seite nix steht wäre ich damit vorsichtig...die Hilfsarbeiter auf der GC reden gerne ma irgendwas daher^^


----------



## Ayaril (21. August 2009)

Du solltest dem Stream aufmerksamer folgen und richtiger übersetzen: FAILURE!
Es gibt lediglich eine Ankündigung heute, aber er hat gar kein Datum gesagt.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

die frage wurde grade von brian knox beantwortet auf der gc 
kleiner tip http://www.justin.tv/jtvfb_539568192#


----------



## Ayaril (21. August 2009)

Ich hör die ganze Zeit zu, aber er sagte "Announcement today"...nicht Beta nächste Woche.


----------



## Lintflas (21. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> der titel sagt alles,quelle gc



Der war gut.


----------



## FraSokBUF (21. August 2009)

Er sagte, dass es heute ein Announcement für die Open Beta geben wird.
Nächste Woche wird dann der Termin bekannt gegeben.

Das deckt sich übrigens mit der Aussage von Amboss (auch Quelle GC), der sagte, dass der Termin für die Open Beta erst nach der gamescom bekannt gegeben wird.

Gruss,
FSB
PS: Jaja, bei den ständigen Sound-Aussetzern kann es durchaus sein, dass auch das alles falsch ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (21. August 2009)

aion_ayase#Aion 's open beta and the details thereof will be announced next week.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Jupp, nächste Woche bekommen wir alle wichtigen Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu freu


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Cool hatte schon befürchtet, dass ich zu Open Beta in Italien bin x.X


----------



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Hmm, hmm, ob ich lust auf die Open Beta habe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will endlich auf den scharfen Servern zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hmm, hmm, ob ich lust auf die Open Beta habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab auch keine Lust mehr auf die Open Beta.closed hat mir gereicht server liefen sowas von stabil was ich vorher bei noch keinem Beta Test und noch nichtmal bei release von einigen Spielen hatte.Keine Ahnung warum genau sie ende september das Spiel erst releasen.



Ahso ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber heisst nicht Announcement today das sie den Termin heute bekannt geben? Kann mich auch irren is schon etwas her.


----------



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum genau sie ende september das Spiel erst releasen.



Vermutlich wollen sie noch die Serverkapazität testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bossbuled (21. August 2009)

Brian Knox sagte:

_Aion's open beta and the details thereof will be announced next week._

also abwarten angesagt!


----------



## Azure_kite (21. August 2009)

Wie Aldaria schon sagte:
Der Grund wieso eine open beta gemacht wird ist um zu testen wie viele Server von nöten sein werden, wie die Server das aushalten etc.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

ER HATS NOCH MAL GESAGT!!!
ONLY DIE MIT KEY KÖNNEN DA ZOCKEN!!
Die mit PO!
Oder Closed betas Keys...


----------



## mib2000 (21. August 2009)

Ansich freu ich mich darüber dass die OB in absehbarer zeit auf uns zukommen wird...

Andererseits habe ich die befürchtung dass sich des böse mit meinem urlaub schneidet...


@Roman: Ich wart grad noch auf die Aktivierungsmail von Powerwave =D

Hoffe auf gute zusammenarbeit =D


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> ER HATS NOCH MAL GESAGT!!!
> ONLY DIE MIT KEY KÖNNEN DA ZOCKEN!!
> Die mit PO!
> Oder Closed betas Keys...


ZOMFG ICH GLAUB DEIN CAPS KLEMMT
ab und zu mal ... 
bleib mal ruhig, junge. ^^


----------



## homann5 (21. August 2009)

Wenn tatsächlich nur diejenigen, die in der Closed Beta dabei waren oder per Pre Order einen Key haben, sollte NC nochmal genau nachschlagen, was Open Beta bedeutet. Dabei gibt es doch keine bessere Werbung für ein MMO als eine offene Beta-Phase.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Wenn tatsächlich nur diejenigen, die in der Closed Beta dabei waren oder per Pre Order einen Key haben, sollte NC nochmal genau nachschlagen, was Open Beta bedeutet. Dabei gibt es doch keine bessere Werbung für ein MMO als eine offene Beta-Phase.



Ne ihr versteht nicht^^
open offen jeder kann mitmachen..
Den key bekommt JEDER!!
Wenn er vorbestellt hat.... oder halt nen alten Closed key hat.

Fakten.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Wenn tatsächlich nur diejenigen, die in der Closed Beta dabei waren oder per Pre Order einen Key haben, sollte NC nochmal genau nachschlagen, was Open Beta bedeutet. Dabei gibt es doch keine bessere Werbung für ein MMO als eine offene Beta-Phase.



Nachschlagen solten sie es, ja. Aber die Werbung ist so eine Sache. Wenn man sich Tabula Rasa anschaut, die zwar keine open Beta hatten aber dafür so viele Key rausgehaut haben wie man wolte, dann überlegt man sich das zweimal. Zwar ist Aion mit 1.5 alles andere als unfertig, nichts desto trotz könnte es dennoch immer noch potenziele Kunden abschrecken. Ich sehe open Betas skeptisch entgegen. Jedoch wenn man sagt, dass man eine macht dann solte man es auch durchziehen.

Ps Roman: Stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Open ist wirklich Open. Das wovon du redest ist immer noch closed Beta. Klar kann ich mir einen Key bestellen, aber dann verplichte ich mich das Spiel zu kaufen, wogegen bei einer open Beta jeder kommen und gehen kann wie er will.


----------



## homann5 (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ne ihr versteht nicht^^
> open offen jeder kann mitmachen..
> Den key bekommt JEDER!!
> Wenn er vorbestellt hat.... oder halt nen alten Closed key hat.
> ...


Open bedeutet, daß jeder teilnehmen kann, unabhängig davon, ob man das Spiel schon gekauft hat oder kaufen will. Closed bedeutet, daß der Publisher/Entwickler entscheidet, wer teilnehmen kann, quasi ein geschlossener Kreis. Und wenn ein Key aus der CB oder der Pre Order benötigt wird, entscheidet letztendlich der Publisher/Entwickler, wer teilnehmen kann. An der CB konnte ja bislang auch jeder teilnehmen, der entweder irgendwoher einen Key oder die Pro Order bestellt hatte.


----------



## Vartez (21. August 2009)

Entweder hier gehen zwei Meinungen gegeneinander vorbei oder keiner weiß so wirklich was stimmt ^^
Denn als ich heute auf dem Stream gelunzt hab und die da die 2 Instanzen gezeigt haben, hatte er  glaub am Ende wirklich gesagt das nur die Leute mimachen können die nen alten CB Key haben oder vorbestellt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Lange Sätze ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!)


----------



## Peter Pansen (21. August 2009)

Open Beta ist dafür da, dass wirklich jeder testen kann, der testen will, ansonsten wärs ne Closed, so einfach.
Und natürlich weisen sie daraufhin, dass auhc die mit nem alten Key noch teilnehmen können, weil es sonst wieder Leute gibt, die fragen, ob sie trotz Closed Beta auch noch an der Open teilnehmen können.
Also Open Beta = FÜR JEDEN!!! Total egal ob du schon ewig einen Key hast oder immernoch keinen. Einfach nen NCSoft-Account erstellen und mit dem dann zur Open Beta einloggen.


----------



## Lintflas (21. August 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Entweder hier gehen zwei Meinungen gegeneinander vorbei oder keiner weiß so wirklich was stimmt ^^
> Denn als ich heute auf dem Stream gelunzt hab und die da die 2 Instanzen gezeigt haben, hatte er  glaub am Ende wirklich gesagt das nur die Leute mimachen können die nen alten CB Key haben oder vorbestellt haben
> 
> 
> ...



So habe ich das auch verstanden.

Jeder der einen Key für die vergangenen Betas hatte, kann ihn auch für die open Beta benutzen.


Schauen wa mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Derdekea hat recht.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2009)

Man kann Open/Closed Beta auch auf die NDA beziehen. D.h. in einer closed Beta darf man nicht darüber berichten. In einer Open Beta schon.

Was ihr haben wollt ist ein Stresstest, eine Betaform wo die Server auf ihre Leistung geprüft werden und dies schafft man nur, indem man sie voll auslastet also wird der Zugang normal jedem ermöglicht der rein will !


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nachschlagen solten sie es, ja. Aber die Werbung ist so eine Sache. Wenn man sich Tabula Rasa anschaut, die zwar keine open Beta hatten aber dafür so viele Key rausgehaut haben wie man wolte, dann überlegt man sich das zweimal. Zwar ist Aion mit 1.5 alles andere als unfertig, nichts desto trotz könnte es dennoch immer noch potenziele Kunden abschrecken. Ich sehe open Betas skeptisch entgegen. Jedoch wenn man sagt, dass man eine macht dann solte man es auch durchziehen.
> 
> Ps Roman: Stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Open ist wirklich Open. Das wovon du redest ist immer noch closed Beta. Klar kann ich mir einen Key bestellen, aber dann verplichte ich mich das Spiel zu kaufen, wogegen bei einer open Beta jeder kommen und gehen kann wie er will.




Erm.

AION ist die erste BETA die ich sofort releasen würde.das spiel ist fertiger als fertig und stabiler als WoW weil weniger Bugs also mach Dir mal wegen AION und 1.5 mal keine Sorgen ^^.Ich sehe dem 20. September entspannt entgegen ^^


----------



## Düstermond (21. August 2009)

Kann man als nicht-closed-Beta Mensch den Client schon irgendwo laden? (Ohne 1.5)
Damit beim Start nur noch das Patchen auf 1.5 notwendig ist.

Edit:
Vergesst es, ich hab mal wieder die Stickys übersehen!


----------



## Peter Pansen (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man kann Open/Closed Beta auch auf die NDA beziehen. D.h. in einer closed Beta darf man nicht darüber berichten. In einer Open Beta schon.
> 
> Was ihr haben wollt ist ein Stresstest, eine Betaform wo die Server auf ihre Leistung geprüft werden und dies schafft man nur, indem man sie voll auslastet also wird der Zugang normal jedem ermöglicht der rein will !



Wenn du nach der NDA gehst hatten wir in Europa keine Closed Beta, denn da wurde die NDA offiziell seitens den Community Managern von NCSoft aufgehoben.

Und wie gesagt, Open ist Open und falls die Community Manager von NCSoft sagen, dass man den Closed-Beta-Key benötigt, dann ist es keine Open Beta sondern eine weitere Closed Beta, auch wenn diese es als Open bezeichnen. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zadig (23. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man kann Open/Closed Beta auch auf die NDA beziehen. D.h. in einer closed Beta darf man nicht darüber berichten. In einer Open Beta schon.
> 
> Was ihr haben wollt ist ein Stresstest, eine Betaform wo die Server auf ihre Leistung geprüft werden und dies schafft man nur, indem man sie voll auslastet also wird der Zugang normal jedem ermöglicht der rein will !



Ich dachte auch immer das es so ist. Allerdings gab es dann doch sehr viel Berichte aus der beta von Aion. Ich weiss noch die Closed Beta von Warhammer Online, da stand was dabei, das man keine Screens veröffentlichen drufte usw. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die das nun handhaben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die nun einfach die Server so weit aufmachen, das wirklich jeder mal antesten kann. Das wird doch Hammerlags geben, und Kunden abschrecken.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

aber das mit den lägs haben die doch auch wenn dann alle am 25 anfangen können ich will nich hoffen das das so laggi wird da kannste ja auch facerollen tastatur auf sowas kein bock


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> aber das mit den lägs haben die doch auch wenn dann alle am 25 anfangen können ich will nich hoffen das das so laggi wird da kannste ja auch facerollen tastatur auf sowas kein bock


Hä? Bitte einen Verständlichen Satz schreiben ich verstehe nichtmal ansatzweise was du meinst.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Hä? Bitte einen Verständlichen Satz schreiben ich verstehe nichtmal ansatzweise was du meinst.




Es werden am 20. bzw 25 September auch viel mehr leute gamen als in den ganzen closed betas.

Wenn sie vertrauen in ihre server haben dann lassen sie alles drauf und haben die beste werbung die es gibt.

Massen an spielern und alles stabiel etwas das warhammer als großes angekündigtes RVR game bis heute nich geschafft hat.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Open Beta heisst für mich eigentlich unter anderem auch Stresstest. Sind och sowieso alle chars gelöscht und somit kann ein Release sehr gut nachgestellt bzw. vorab getestet werden.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> aber das mit den lägs haben die doch auch wenn dann alle am 25 anfangen können ich will nich hoffen das das so laggi wird da kannste ja auch facerollen tastatur auf sowas kein bock



/facepalm


----------



## Tommsen (23. August 2009)

Hoffentlich startet die OB schnell wills mir zu gern ma anschauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich startet die OB schnell wills mir zu gern ma anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich ist sie bald rum, will endlich richtig anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## yoba (23. August 2009)

Soweit mir bekannt war, wollte NC Soft die ganze Geschichte gar nicht Beta nennen. Sei es Closed oder Open. 
Die wollten irgendwie eine andere Bezeichnung dafür verwenden(weis nicht mehr welche). Aufgrund der Community, die keine andere Bezeichnung als BETA akzeptieren konnte, haben NC Soft zurückgerudert und die ganze Show BETA genannt.

Das Spiel ist seit fast einem Jahr Online und soweit ich es gesehen haben, wurde eine deutsche Lokalisierung überhaupt nicht "Beta getestet". Genaugenommen kann man die letzten Monate gar nicht als Beta bezeichnen(man hat bis jetzt nur keine andere Bezeichnung dafür). Kann sein das man die Sache so in etwa Aion Event Wochenende nennen könnte. Hört sich nunmal aber nicht so cool an wie Beta WE.
Aus Marketing gründen wurde die ganze Sache BETA genannt.

Es gibt in meinen Augen keine Beta Bugs oder ähnliches. Wir testen gerade einfach eine 1 Jahr alte Release Version mit engl. Texten. Es ist klar das man kaum Fehler entdeckt. Vieleicht später im Highlvl bereich, so ab lvl 35 oder 40, oder auch Patchbugs die unausweichlich sind.

Also ist es total sinnlos darüber zu streiten ob es sich um Open oder noch Closed handelt.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Es hieß "Preview Events", also "Vorschau Ereignisse".


----------



## Yiraja (23. August 2009)

ich würd am liebsten auf die ob phase verzichten un direkt in die release version starten xD ich halts nich mehr aus ! ^^


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich würd am liebsten auf die ob phase verzichten un direkt in die release version starten xD ich halts nich mehr aus ! ^^



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Same here....


----------



## leckaeis (23. August 2009)

Mal eine recht blöde Frage ..

Was braucht man eigentlich genau um in der Open Beta zu spielen? [ Ja, ich WEISS das es OPEN Beta ist.]

Man wird den Client ja vermutlich irgendwo downloaden können un was dann? 
Erstellt man sich einfach so einen Account und kann drauf los spielen?


----------



## Freewalker (23. August 2009)

Dadruch das Amboss betont hat das alle die an der Geschlossenen Beta Phase teilgenommen haben auch in der offenen Teilnehmen können herrscht so n wenig allgemeine Verwirrung. Ich denke so 100%ig weiss das keiner. Auch wenn eine OpenBeta allen zugänglich sein sollte.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Ich denke eher, er meinte, dass diejenigen sich keinen extra Account anlegen müssen, sondern den alten aus der CB nutzen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten wärs ja, wie's hier bereits gesagt wurde, eine weitere CB anstatt eine OB.


----------



## Sin (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kann ich nur so unterschreiben.



Ich nicht. So der Monat warten tut ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich nicht. So der Monat warten tut ganz gut finde ich.



also ich würd lieber gamen als warten


----------



## Chrissler (24. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, er meinte, dass diejenigen sich keinen extra Account anlegen müssen, sondern den alten aus der CB nutzen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja die OB von War war auch nur ein par auserwählten möglich sie zu spielen, aber ich denke trotzdem dass selbe wie du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> also ich würd lieber gamen als warten



Och wieso, so können alle nochmal ne Runde aklimatisieren bevor es losgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Och wieso, so können alle nochmal ne Runde aklimatisieren bevor es losgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab ein fenster auf kipp dat lang ich will zogggggen^^


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Geht bei mir net, meter neben Fenster Hornissennest.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geht bei mir net, meter neben Fenster Hornissennest.



Die schmecken gegrillt sicher wie Hühnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Ich freue mich auf die Beta. 

1. So kann ich erst einmal testen ob die Euphorie, die beim gucken der Videos und lesen der Texte entsteht, begründet ist.

2. So habe ich die größten Chancen meiner Frau das Spiel schmackhaft zu machen.

3. So kann ich noch einmal ausgiebig ein paar Klassen antesten bevor ich mich entscheide ohne dabei persistente Zeit zu "verschwenden".


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die schmecken gegrillt sicher wie Hühnchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meinste echt ? ^^ wir ham au irgendwo am schuppen son nest da könnt ich ja ma mim flammenwerfer ran xD.
Will das die server endlich wieder live gehen will zocken!!!^^


----------



## Randor2 (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> also ich würd lieber gamen als warten



Nene lieber noch bis 20. warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fahr nächste Woche erst noch schön in Urlaub, da könnt ich nen frühen start von aion mal gar nicht brauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubisath1983 (24. August 2009)

manchmal frage ich mich ob die leute die im besitz eines Betakeys lesen können....

"Teilname an allen Beta Events"

(vorbesteller und pre order kunden) wenn ihr ma genau auf die beiden worte achtet isses das selbe, und demnach auch kein unterschied..

also können auch alle die an der closed teilgenommen haben an der open beta teilnehmen.

falls ihr meint das stimmt net, so guckt euch doch ma eure Betakey mail an


----------



## Meowi (24. August 2009)

Also.. eine open beta is es erst dann, wenn jeder die möglichkeit hat daran teil zu nehmen.
Soweit ich aber weiß kann man nur mit einem beta key an der open beta teilnehmen.

Sprich.. jeder, der vorbestellt hat eine 100%ige chance einen key zu bekommen und teil zu nehmen.
Denn JEDER kann vorbestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Falls es nicht stimmt tut mir leid, aber das is was ich rauslesen kann ^^)


----------



## Laxera (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geht bei mir net, meter neben Fenster Hornissennest.



ein bissel spiritus/benzin o.ä. und ein langes streichholz (oder meinen schönen gril anzünder mit propangas-dose dran) und die viecher sind geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder noch besser: eimer mit wasser nehmen und das nest direkt darüber ablösen (wenn es dunkel ist, die viecher brauchen normal sonne um zu fliegen, da die sonst orientierungslos sind) und da rein fallen lassen und den eimer dann zu decken (dicke plastikfolie).....so hab ich mal so ein nest neben meinen fenster (1. stock!) entfernt (wahr ne wackelige angelegenheit mit 2 leitern und 4 leuten (2 auf der leiter zum lösen und auffangen und 2 unten mit der folie)

mfg LAX
ps: auch lieber zocken als warten - denn ändern kann man (wie in WOW schon so oft geschehen) auch noch, wenn das spiel erst läuft (ich sage nur patches/hotfixes)
pps: ich weiß das mit den viechern scheint brutal, aber: ich habe angst vor denen (reagiere auf die panisch (also alles fast schwarz gelb gestreift ist und fliegt) da ich als kind in den hals gestochen wurde


----------



## Trish09 (24. August 2009)

Hornissen stehen doch unter Artenschutz oder sowas wenn ich mich nich irre?
Normalerweise soll man dann n Fachmann rufen der macht die dann weg, ob Kostenfrei ka, aber da die unter Artenschutz stehen könnte das möglich sein ^^
BTT: Würd auch jetz gern gamen :>


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Hornissen stehen doch unter Artenschutz oder sowas wenn ich mich nich irre?
> Normalerweise soll man dann n Fachmann rufen der macht die dann weg, ob Kostenfrei ka, aber da die unter Artenschutz stehen könnte das möglich sein ^^
> BTT: Würd auch jetz gern gamen :>



Naja fraglich ist jetzt ob es Hornissen oder Wespen sind. Wespen kannst du gerne versuchen abzufackeln, aber ob du damit glücklich wirst ist da eine andere Frage. Bei Hornissen würde ich die Finger von lassen, dafür sind die Vieher zu gefährlich und natürlich geschützt.


----------



## Bascho (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja fraglich ist jetzt ob es Hornissen oder Wespen sind. Wespen kannst du gerne versuchen abzufackeln, aber ob du damit glücklich wirst ist da eine andere Frage. Bei Hornissen würde ich die Finger von lassen, dafür sind die Vieher zu gefährlich und natürlich geschützt.



Naja, Wespen und Bienen stehen auch unter Artenschutz.

Bei Hornissen die Feuerwehr rufen weil Lebensgefahr. Die machen das kostenlos.
Abfackel viel spass damit.

Ein Nest hat so ca. 5000 Wespen.
Einfach lassen, ab October so hauen die alle ab und suchen Futter für den Winter.

Hab selbst ein Wespennest unter mein Küchenfenster, sind ganz friedlich, wenn man sie in ruhe lässt^^


----------



## Dormamu (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja fraglich ist jetzt ob es Hornissen oder Wespen sind. Wespen kannst du gerne versuchen abzufackeln, aber ob du damit glücklich wirst ist da eine andere Frage. Bei Hornissen würde ich die Finger von lassen, dafür sind die Vieher zu gefährlich und natürlich geschützt.


Wie wäre es wenn wir Hornissen für unseren Weltherrschaftsplan züchten? Sind ja geschützt also darf man sie nicht einfach so töten und bis man irgendetwas gemerkt hat haben wir schon die Welt erobert mit unseren Killer-Hornissen!

Nun also ich würde auch liber zocken also die open Beta zu spielen.


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Closed Beta hätten sie sich schenken können denn die ist im eigentlichen Sinne ja dafür gedacht das die ausgewählten Tester Reporten Reporten und nochmehr Reporten.
Ich verwette meinen Arsch das mindestens 90% der Tester nur gedaddelt haben und die Aktion daher völlig umsonst war.

Open beta ist ein muss um die Server mal schön zum Glühen zu bringen.



Allerdings hoff ich noch irgendwie die open bleibt ganz aus denn ein Charwipe reicht doch wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Naja, Wespen und Bienen stehen auch unter Artenschutz.
> 
> Bei Hornissen die Feuerwehr rufen weil Lebensgefahr. Die machen das kostenlos.
> Abfackel viel spass damit.
> ...



Ähm mit sicherheit nicht. Hornissen stehen unter Naturschutz, und Lebensgefahr besteht durch die mit sicherheit nicht. Die sind genauso Harmlos wie hummeln. Die kannste zehnmal picksen bevor die nur auf die Idee kommen zu stechen. 
Zudem ist der Hornissenstich weit weniger giftig als der einer Wespe, er ist nur subjektiv schmerzhafter, weil der Giftstachel länger ist und tiefer ins Fleisch sticht.

Ausserdem darf ein Hornissennest nur dann entfernt werden, wenn es anschließend umgesiedelt werden kann. Bei mir leider nicht der Fall, da sie direkt unter der Regenrinne in einer Niesche nisten.
Aber eigentlich sind die Tiere nicht schlimm, ganz im gegenteil, die Fressen hier alle Mücken und kleinere Insekten auf, die im Sommer normalerweise nerven. Muss halt nur ab ca 22 Uhr Fenster zu haben, damit die Tiere nicht ins Haus kommen, da sie doch schon recht laut brummen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. August 2009)

achso ist das...na was man nicht alles erfährt, wenn man im "aion open beta nexte woche" thread ist xD

p.s. wespen stehen unter artenschutz? oO...diese dämlichen viecher die nichmal honig machen und nur rumschnorren können?...man man..ich hab eben 3 stück von denen erledigt, ist das jetzt strafbar? xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Wenn de Blaulicht siehst weisste was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Closed Beta hätten sie sich schenken können denn die ist im eigentlichen Sinne ja dafür gedacht das die ausgewählten Tester Reporten Reporten und nochmehr Reporten.
> Ich verwette meinen Arsch das mindestens 90% der Tester nur gedaddelt haben und die Aktion daher völlig umsonst war.
> 
> Open beta ist ein muss um die Server mal schön zum Glühen zu bringen.
> ...



Würd ich so nicht sagen. Die Closed Beta für den Westen (die eigentliche Closed Review Weekends hieß) war nie für Bugbehebung gedacht (das Spiel ist in Korea schon über ein halbes Jahr live, die Closed Beta die du meinst gab es in Korea) sondern viel eher aus folgenden Gründen:

- Werbung
- Testen der Übersetzung
- Erstes Feedback sammeln wie der westliche Markt auf Aion reagiert (früh genug - um noch reagieren zu könne vor dem Launch, was bei der open beta nicht der Fall ist) und das hat wunderbar geklappt und nun kommt freelook bereits zum release auf die linke maustaste (und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten, an denen sich der typische westliche MMO Kunde sonst wohl stört)
- Selbst wenn 90% der Tester nur daddeln sind immer noch 10% dabei die auch sinnvolles bugfinding betreiben. Lohnt für NCsoft auf jeden Fall.
- nicht zuletzt ist es einfach sicherer, wenn man bereits Monate vor dem Release die live-Serverstruktur am laufen hat, besonders weil man sich mit vielen Internetprovidern frühzeitig in Verbindung setzen kann, was etwaige lags betrifft.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> achso ist das...na was man nicht alles erfährt, wenn man im "aion open beta nexte woche" thread ist xD
> 
> p.s. wespen stehen unter artenschutz? oO...diese dämlichen viecher die nichmal honig machen und nur rumschnorren können?...man man..ich hab eben 3 stück von denen erledigt, ist das jetzt strafbar? xD



Unter Naturschutz steht alles, was bedroht ist, ob nützlich oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

self fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja meines Wissens stehen Wespen nicht unter Naturschutz.
Und bei Hornissen muss man nur die Feuerwehr rufen, damit diese umgesiedelt werden können.

 Nur nochmal als Bestätigung, den andern käse den ich vorm edit geschrieben hab gleich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> self fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.berliner-feuerwehr.de/insekten.html

Sie stehen unter Naturschutz.


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> http://www.berliner-feuerwehr.de/insekten.html
> 
> Sie stehen unter Naturschutz.



Die Beseitigung von Wespennestern erfolgt durch den Schädlingsbekämpfer.
Hörte sich für mich zunächst nicht so geschützt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe trotzdem mal weitergeschaut und dann doch noch nen Artikel gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier
Wespen stehen unter Schutz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na dann... ich finde es gibt genug von denen^^


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Das mit dem Naturschutz steht weiter unten im Kleingedruckten. Aber recht hast du schon, dieses Jahr gibt es extrem viele von denen. Da fällt mir ein, was hatte das gleich nochmal mit der Open Beta zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das mit dem Naturschutz steht weiter unten im Kleingedruckten. Aber recht hast du schon, dieses Jahr gibt es extrem viele von denen. Da fällt mir ein, was hatte das gleich nochmal mit der Open Beta zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging ums Aklimatisieren und dass ich kein Fenster abend aufmachen kann ^^


----------



## The Future (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ging ums Aklimatisieren und dass ich kein Fenster abend aufmachen kann ^^


Bei meinem Opa waren mal Wespen 1 Jahr lang im Vogelhäusschen haben aber eigentlich nichts gemacht.

von daher einfach abwarten und wenn es Bienen wären Honig essen.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, was hatte das gleich nochmal mit der Open Beta zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wespen veranstalten ein Open Beta Festessen an meinem gedeckten Tisch -.- (Open, weil alle kommen, ohne Anmeldung wie mir scheint, und bezahlen tun sie auch nix, und Beta weils viele Sachen gibt die glaub net kennen^^).


----------



## Oglokk (26. August 2009)

Es ist Mittwoch und noch immer kein OB Termin hmmm.
Wird wohl erst am Freitag bekanntgegeben auf den letzten drücker ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Die Open Beta geht vom Freitag dem 11. September 21:00 Uhr bis Montag den 14. September 23:00 Uhr.
Danach werden die Server heruntergefahren und wieder resettet. Vom 18. an haben die Preorderer dann die Zeit ihre Charaktere zu erstellen um am 20. sofort starten zu können.


----------



## Kizna (26. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Die Open Beta geht vom Freitag dem 11. September 21:00 Uhr bis Montag den 14. September 23:00 Uhr.
> Danach werden die Server heruntergefahren und wieder resettet. Vom 18. an haben die Preorderer dann die Zeit ihre Charaktere zu erstellen um am 20. sofort starten zu können.



Quelle?


----------



## Misuma (26. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören bidde in dem thread was zu posten.. es is noch nix raus seitens ncsoft etc. und jedesmal krieg ich auf der buffed startseite nen schock wenn der thread a im ticker steht^^


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Quelle?



Mein rechtes zuckendes Bein, wenn ich auf den Kalender starre, und auf das Bein ist verlass.


----------



## Magmion (26. August 2009)

Stimmt deine Aussage jetzt oder nicht ?!


----------



## Fain81 (26. August 2009)

@ hornissen : Hatte mal ein Nest im Rolladenkasten, war nicht gerade lustig ^^ Das Problem an der Sache war jedesmal wenn ich den Rollo runter machen wollte hab ich ihr Nest dabei kaputt gemacht und die wurden ziemlich aggressiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sie unter Naturschutz stehen musste ich mir erst beim Amt eine Genehmigung holn um sie ausräuchern zu dürfen, hab nämlich so ne schöne grüne Ökotusse im Haus die wie sie das gemerkt hatte gleich angerannt kam "Sie wissen aber schon das die unter Artenschutz stehen?..." meh -.-

@ Topic :

Wäre mal schön wenn der OB Termin endlich mal bekannt gegeben würde, hab mich nämlich kurzfristig für Aion entschieden und konnte so nur das letzte CB antesten aber hab daraufhin durch mein positives Feedback andere Leute dazu gebracht sich das jetz auch vorzubestellen und die wollen das jetzt natürlich auch mal anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (26. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Die Open Beta geht vom Freitag dem 11. September 21:00 Uhr bis Montag den 14. September 23:00 Uhr.
> Danach werden die Server heruntergefahren und wieder resettet. Vom 18. an haben die Preorderer dann die Zeit ihre Charaktere zu erstellen um am 20. sofort starten zu können.




Kann mir mal jmd bitte detailliert erklären, wie das mit der Preorder läuft?

LG
SireS


----------



## Kayzu (26. August 2009)

Also ich denke die Open Beta dauert mindestens 10 Tage, also müsste die ja mal bald anfangen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen MMOS kann ich sagen, dass meistens zwischen Open Beta und reset der Server 1 Woche liegt.

Da nun aber am 20. die Server bereitstehen für die Pre-Order Kunden müsste die Beta ja in der zweiten Septemberwoche vorbei sein.


----------



## Sylf (26. August 2009)

> Wäre mal schön wenn der OB Termin endlich mal bekannt gegeben würde, hab mich nämlich kurzfristig für Aion entschieden und konnte so nur das letzte CB antesten aber hab daraufhin durch mein positives Feedback andere Leute dazu gebracht sich das jetz auch vorzubestellen und die wollen das jetzt natürlich auch mal anspielen



Brian Knox und das ganze Team ist ja jetzt laut Twitter wieder in Seattle. Daher gehe ich fest davon aus das eine Ankündigung in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen kommt. Vielleicht sogar auch in den nächsten Stunden.

Bin gespannt wie lange die Beta tatsächlich gehen wird und was es für ein Ansturm sein wird.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Open Beta dauert mindestens 10 Tage, also müsste die ja mal bald anfangen.
> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen MMOS kann ich sagen, dass meistens zwischen Open Beta und reset der Server 1 Woche liegt.
> 
> Da nun aber am 20. die Server bereitstehen für die Pre-Order Kunden müsste die Beta ja in der zweiten Septemberwoche vorbei sein.



Ich denke nicht dass sie so lang läuft. Du musst bedenken, dass NCSoft bisher immer nur Betawochenenden hatte.


----------



## Asomos (26. August 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Collector´s Edition.

Das meißte was man hört is eher irgendwie im pre order bereich.. blabla..

Nun wenn Aion rauskommt wollte ich mir aufjedenfall die Collector´s Edition holen.
Mir stellt sich nun nur die Frage, wird es beim Händler auch eine zu kaufen geben oder nur bestellbar?

und.. werden Bonis wie diese hier :

- DIE ERSTEN 30 TAGE SPIELZEIT + 7 TAGE BONUS*

- STANDARD VERSION BONI PLUS:

- SCHWARZWOLKEN-FLÜGEL, DIE FLUGZEIT UM 40 SEKUNDEN VERLäNGERN

- EXKLUSIVE INGAME-GEGENSTÄNDE, DARUNTER:
der Schwarzwolken-Ohrring, der Lebenspunkte und Mana erhöht
ein exklusiver, die Werte des Charakters verbessernder Titel
ein Färbstoff für die persönliche Gestaltung eines Ingame-Gegenstandes
zwei Charakter-Emotes


Auch noch vorhanden sein?!?!?!


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Kann mir nicht helfen, aber meiner Meinung nach Kauf ich doch bei einem Händler wenn ich sie online kaufe Oo


----------



## Tokenlord (26. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht helfen, aber meiner Meinung nach Kauf ich doch bei einem Händler wenn ich sie online kaufe Oo


Mit Onlinebestellen kann nur "Downloadversion kaufen" gemeint sein. Also normale Bestellung (Mit Box, CD etc.) wirst du sie nicht mehr bestellen können (Ausverkauft).

Ob man die CE noch im Laden kaufen kann weiss ich nicht. Im Internet wird sie schon jetzt von Käufern verkauft (Habe da schon Preise von 200+ gesehen).
Daher denke ich nicht das man sie so noch kaufen kann. Wenn, dann nur eine kleine Stückzahl die nach 2 Minuten ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2009)

juhu ^^
danke Onlinewelten, dass der gewonnene 1. WE-Key doch für alle gegolten hat  ;D
ma kucken..werd aber eh nich soviel zocken, wird ja auch iwie langweilig, wenn man bis lvl 30 schon alles kennt....
das kann ich noch oft genug machen, wenn ich twink


----------

